# COFFEE ROASTE 1KG to 2KG



## Teesside (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi all

I run a small batch coffee roasting business.

Currently roast on a Gene Cafe 1200.

I'm looking at new roasters and either selling the Gene or keeping as a backup.

I think I have looked at every roaster on the market it the last few weeks and the one that I keep coming back to is the Artisan 3e. Looks like a slight increase in capacity per roast and a quicker roast time.

Also looked at the URoast as they seem to have good support in the UK.

Does anyone have any strong recommendations for this size of roaster?

Am i missing anything UK made?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Teesside (Jul 8, 2020)

PS

I don't have the money for a Probat


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

if you could share any prices you receive, would be appriciated (I'm in a similar position)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd give the Uroast a very careful assessment before purchase.



> Choose the coffee you want to roast and the desired roasting profile. Then the Micro Roaster reaches the chosen temperature a sound will notify you to release the beans and start roasting. After approximately 20 minutes the roasting is finished and the coffee is cold (the U-Roast Micro Roaster cools the coffee inside the drum).


 The roaster is a hot air roaster (which you may or may not like, I remember seeing one a while ago and it's almost £10,000 for a 2Kg roaster!

Read the quote very carefully, you put the coffee in *then wait 20m* to get cool coffee out, so the roasting cycle is not 20m, it's probably closer to 23m at best. 3 batches is going to take 69m. In a 1kg Dalian for example, back to back roasting you can do 5 batches in the same time...So capacity per hour is 6kg vs 5kg for the 1kg Dalian.

That's over £6K more to roast only 1kg per hour more. Sure it has programs and I assume you can program new profiles in...not sure but I would imagine so.

I think for almost 10K you can do better for a 2 or 3kg roaster....

In fact cheaper is the 2kg Coffeetech roaster, which also features built in automated control software and is similar, although I think it might be faster per batch. It still does in drum cooling though.

https://www.coffee-tech.com/products/shop-roasters/solar/

A users write up on HB https://www.home-barista.com/home-roasting/coffee-tech-solar-roaster-after-3-years-commercial-use-t59619.html

If that doesn't suit you, the Solar i think is probably better than the Uroast so think on that as well.

Other than that it may be worth getting a more conventional 2-3Kg roaster which can possibly be had cheaper than either roaster mentioned. It may not have automation supplied though.


----------



## Teesside (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks Dave

I agreed the roast times seems excessive and I was not aware of the internal cooling. I was given a quote closer to 6 for a barely used refurb I certainly think there are better options at the full 9k asking price I'm not entirely convinced by it tbh.

The Amazon Dalian looks like a great machine. Particularly for the price. Bella Barista don't seem to want to tell me when or if it will be back in stock. I will read your review though.

Personally I would have been interested in waiting for reviews on the Behmor Jake. However that seems to be getting pushed further and further back.

Artisan 3e seems to be my choice at the moment. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Teesside said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I agreed the roast times seems excessive and I was not aware of the internal cooling. I was given a quote closer to 6 for a barely used refurb I certainly think there are better options at the full 9k asking price I'm not entirely convinced by it tbh.
> 
> ...


 BB tend to run out of stock for the Amazon and then re-order, sometimes when stock is low they re-order. I expect Covid possibly delayed things. I would call them again as I can't imagine them not restocking it and I don't know why they didn't give you a stock ETA?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've contacted amazon directly and they told me BB are their UK dealer and they were in the middle of completing an order for them that would take about 9 weeks to get there. When I contacted BB they told me their order was 5-6 weeks away from completion and then it would be a further 9 weeks until they arrived. They'll update the website with the option to pre-order when they're on the water. This was from BB on the 18th June.


----------

